# LOCKHEED CONSTELLATION



## Ron Handgraaf (Jul 1, 2007)

As requested.....

A beautifull manual for a great airplane!

Pilot's Flight Operating Instructions
for Army Model C-69 Airplanes

Hope you'll enjoy it!

Regards

Ron

Lockheed C-69 Constellation


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Ron!


----------



## SABURO (Jul 1, 2007)

Outstanding !! Thanks very much Ron !!

Cheers,

Olivier


----------



## rpiereck (Jul 2, 2007)

Outstanding, truly an awesome aircraft! Thanks for the excellent work!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks Ron


----------

